# root feeders



## Dielectric (Oct 7, 2008)

if i have mosly root feeders, should i even be dosing the water column? or just use substrate tabs?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

It's your choice. If those root feeders are mostly swords and crypts, then root tabs will give you the better results, IME. 

-Dave


----------



## Dielectric (Oct 7, 2008)

davemonkey said:


> It's your choice. If those root feeders are mostly swords and crypts, then root tabs will give you the better results, IME.
> 
> -Dave


thanks, right now i do both. but was wondering if dosing the water was overkill, since i have some minor algae popping up here and there. its mostly sag, crypts, swords and vals.. the only stems i have are narrow leaf hygro and L. repens.

is it possible to make your own root tabs from dry ferts?


----------



## prBrianpr (Nov 18, 2007)

not is a overkill, only low the liquid dose.


----------



## Fishtory (Jan 21, 2009)

Dielectric said:


> is it possible to make your own root tabs from dry ferts?


I have searched and searched for a good recipe to do this; I hope you can find one. Yesterday I gave up and asked my LFS to order some root tabs.

I know you can use clay (like potter's clay) and mix the ferts into it, roll into little balls, then let it air-dry . My concern is the formula. With mostly crypts and swords, what nutrients do they need, and in which amounts? This is what I cannot seem to find.


----------



## fishorama (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm going to try this recipe http://http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=169591&highlight=diy+root+tabs


----------



## Dielectric (Oct 7, 2008)

fishorama said:


> I'm going to try this recipe http://http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=169591&highlight=diy+root+tabs


thanks for the link


----------



## Fishtory (Jan 21, 2009)

Yes, thanks for that. 

I just saw root tabs for ponds. They look like they contain both micro and macro nutrients. Any reason not to use those?


----------



## jlo (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi just wondering what kind of root tabs do you guys use? Because I have been useing the the one I brough back from HK last time, but start running low. Thank you for any information.


----------

